# Small Farm



## SeabiscuitMustang (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh dear, I've left out a few other pros/cons, those being:

Living further out would cause more worry for having to be further from horse during business hours (i.e., injuries, indoor pet needs, etc.);

Looking for land in my vicinity would be much more economical; yet would need a horse trailer to get to trails. I don't have a problem towing horse trailer, which offers versatility to different locations, I just get nervous hooking up the trailer alone and worry about accidents. Also, don't have anyone to teach me how to hookup. I imagine the vendor I purchase from could assist. 

Also, I have a terminally parent and the other may want me to live them should something happen, that would be an added stressor. 

Of course, I could continue to board, and buy a patio home or townhouse with little yard work and spend more time at the stable and more quality time with my horse. 

Of course, the 1st thing to do would be to sell my current home -- and with today's economy, that could take a year or so! 

I apologize for this long inquiry! Yet, again, I would appreciate ya'lls input.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

SeabiscuitMustang said:


> Thus, I ask if any of you single folk have gone out on your own and run a small farm, the pros/cons, challenges, etc.


Being a loner myself I can sympathize, but I would never try it. There's just too much that could go wrong. I would only get my own farm if I had the money to build a separate apartment to rent out to another horse owner.


----------



## SeabiscuitMustang (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyone single that does own private property and keep horses at home rather than board? Thanks!


----------

